# need some help with identifing this bottle



## opmustard (Jul 11, 2021)

Came across this bottle and don't remember or know where it came from.
It is simply embossed E. T. S & Co. Nice flared lip about 3.75 inches high and open pontil.
Any information would be much appreciated.
opmustard


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 11, 2021)

opmustard said:


> Came across this bottle and don't remember or know where it came from.
> It is simply embossed E. T. S & Co. Nice flared lip about 3.75 inches high and open pontil.
> Any information would be much appreciated.
> opmustard


Is that a hybrid bluegillm it is a monster. I'm going down the Jersey Shore Tuesday to do some surf casting. Not sure the bottle. Looks like an extract to me but too fancy. Nice little fancy open pontiled bottle. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (Jul 11, 2021)

Prolly bath salts, the pic showing the base is unclear... is it open pontil? .... on such a small base it should be more obvious / visible..
Still nice find thx for sharing..
~Fred


----------



## opmustard (Jul 11, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> Prolly bath salts, the pic showing the base is unclear... is it open pontil? .... on such a small base it should be more obvious / visible..
> Still nice find thx for sharing..
> ~Fred


Its an open pontil (my pontil picture is a lousy one.)The pontil should be bigger on a small bottle, but this one isn't. Didn't see the it at first because its so small.
Sorry about the fish picture, I was emailing it to friend and it ended up on my post. Good luck fishing, hope you some big fish as well. Can I take it off?
opmustard


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 11, 2021)

opmustard said:


> Its an open pontil (my pontil picture is a lousy one.)The pontil should be bigger on a small bottle, but this one isn't. Didn't see the it at first because its so small.
> Sorry about the fish picture, I was emailing it to friend and it ended up on my post. Good luck fishing, hope you some big fish as well. Can I take it off?
> opmustard


It's up to you. I think it is a great picture. It is fluke season so I have my work cut out for me with all the skates and rays. I will post any catches in the general chat section about anything but bottles. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 11, 2021)

opmustard said:


> Its an open pontil (my pontil picture is a lousy one.)The pontil should be bigger on a small bottle, but this one isn't. Didn't see the it at first because its so small.
> Sorry about the fish picture, I was emailing it to friend and it ended up on my post. Good luck fishing, hope you some big fish as well. Can I take it off?
> opmustard


Threw me for a loop there, bottle i don't know. Is the other one a crappie.


----------



## opmustard (Jul 12, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Threw me for a loop there, bottle i don't know. Is the other one a crappie.


Well, this bottle may be an unknown one. Keep finding garage bottles and fortunately someone keeps on buying them.
Thought maybe the embossing would help.
I'll post about the fish on the general chat page.
opmustard


----------



## opmustard (Jul 12, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Threw me for a loop there, bottle i don't know. Is the other one a crappie.


Well, I guess we aren't having much luck with the identity of the bottle.
The fish isn't a crappie (but we have crappie as well) its in the gill, sunfish, bream family.
My neighbor caught a hybrid that was about 3 to 4 lbs and none of the locals had ever seen one like it.
They put up a good fight when you hook them (nothing like bass, just a different type of fight.)
opmustard


----------



## opmustard (Jul 12, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> Prolly bath salts, the pic showing the base is unclear... is it open pontil? .... on such a small base it should be more obvious / visible..
> Still nice find thx for sharing..
> ~Fred


Really like the color of your bottle that shows up with your post.
What type of bottle is it?
opmustard


----------



## SMJB (Jul 12, 2021)

I thought, "Wow, that second bottle looks lifelike!"


----------



## treeguyfred (Jul 12, 2021)

opmustard said:


> Really like the color of your bottle that shows up with your post.
> What type of bottle is it?
> opmustard


First off thank you for complimenting the profile pic <-- It is a blob top beer Feigenspan & Co / Newark N.J. Inside the plate has Trade Mark / Motif hand holding glass with banner Feigenspan. Blown in mold applied lip putnam embossed on bottom.
Further discussion on your super cool little guy; I think it's a fancy early (pontilled wow! cool!) smelling salts or carry parfume. I don't know obviously for sure.... just know that I like it .... my gal would dig the 'ell out of it.
~Fred


----------



## opmustard (Jul 12, 2021)

SMJB said:


> I thought, "Wow, that second bottle looks lifelike!"


You know, I can't agree with you more about that second bottle.
opmustard


----------



## opmustard (Jul 12, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> First off thank you for complimenting the profile pic <-- It is a blob top beer Feigenspan & Co / Newark N.J. Inside the plate has Trade Mark / Motif hand holding glass with banner Feigenspan. Blown in mold applied lip putnam embossed on bottom.
> Further discussion on your super cool little guy; I think it's a fancy early (pontilled wow! cool!) smelling salts or carry parfume. I don't know obviously for sure.... just know that I like it .... my gal would dig the 'ell out of it.
> ~Fred


Can you post a complete photo of your bottle?
As far as little bottle that I posted, its another garage bottle. I am going to sell it, if your interested, make me an offer on it (if you want to.) If you need more photos, let me know.
Oh, you more than welcome about your blob top beer.
opmustard


----------



## nhpharm (Jul 12, 2021)

Not sure on the company, but certainly seems to be toiletry or perfume related based on their other bottles.


----------



## opmustard (Jul 12, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Not sure on the company, but certainly seems to be toiletry or perfume related based on their other bottles.


Thank you for your post. To me it makes the most sense that I have seen so far about this bottle.
opmustard


----------

